# Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

* Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der...​*
Welcher Angler hat das nicht selber schon erlebt?

Wie ein ausgenommener Fisch nach zig Minuten manchmal noch zappelt?

Es müssen ja nicht immer 40 Minuten nach ausnehmen und "Kopf ab" sein, sein wie hier im Video beim Focus vorgestellt:
http://www.focus.de/wissen/videos/t...-einfach-nicht-auf-zu-zappeln_id_4822098.html

Wenn man aber sieht, wie Fische ganz OHNE Hirn und mit durchtrennter Wirbelsäule (man erinnere sich, Tierschutzgesetz betrifft Tiere mit Wirbelsäule, von Gehirn ist da nicht mal die Rede...) immer noch Reflexe haben, stellt sich mit die Frage, was Forschungen wert sind, welche Schmerz bei Fischen durch körperliche Reaktionen und Reflexe nachweisen wollen..

Nicht umsonst hat da auch Arlinghaus mit anderen drauf hingewiesen, dass dies äußerst zweifelhafte Studien waren (Victoria Braithwaite und andere), die kaum diesen Schluss zulassen.

Wenn nun der Hecht noch so zappelt, ist das beim teutonobürokratischen Gutmenschen ja eindeutig ein Zeichen für Schmerz, Leid und Stress des armen Fisches....

Wo wird der Schmerzreiz denn dann (so man das meint, dass dies eindeutige Zeichen für Schmerz, Leid und Stress wären) nun verarbeitet, wenn es dazu scheinbar weder Wirbelsäule noch Gehirn braucht?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Revilo62 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Wo wird der Schmerzreiz denn dann (so man das meint, dass dies  eindeutige Zeichen für Schmerz, Leid und Stress wären) nun verarbeitet,  wenn es dazu scheinbar weder Wirbelsäule noch Gehirn braucht?

Vielleicht über eine WLAN-Verbindung zum abgetrennten Kopf
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Also wenn der Hecht nen Kerl wäre.....

|supergri


Diese gezeigte Fischart ist aber kein Hecht.


----------



## maniana (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

zum einen sieht das für mich nicht nach einem Hecht aus, zum anderen dürfte sich das um einen Fake handeln, dem Focus dort aufgesessen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Hatte ich selber schon ähnlich erlebt, nur mit Kopp noch dran.
Nen gut metrigen Hecht, der zu tief geschluckt hatte, abgeschlagen, ausgenommen und zum (Ex)Schwager gefahren (der wollte eigentlich mit, konnte dann aber nicht)..

Hecht in ner Wanne vor die Tüte gestellt und geklingelt, (Ex)Schwiegermutter macht auf, ich heb die Wanne hoch und der Hecht lässt ohne Innereien nach ca. ner halben Stunde nach ausnehmen noch nen halbmeterhohen Satz aus der Wanne - das Gesicht der (Ex)Schwiegermutter war klasse ;-)

Vielleicht zukünftig zum "waidgerechten" töten vorschreiben, dass man noch irgend ein Gerät mitnehmen muss, dass auch sicher den Hirntod feststellen kann?? 

So wegen Tierschutz und so...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Also ich kenne diese Muskelreizbewegungen auch (Hecht,Forelle öfter meist), geht bis in die Pfanne (wenn Programm innerhalb 1h serviert auf den Teller) und bis das Fleisch weiß wird! :m 
Herzen vom Karpfen können alleine auch mal ne Stunde weiterschlagen, finden Kinder außerst faszinierend.

Unklar ist die physikalische Rahmenlage, das hat mit Temperatur und Wetterlage zu tun. Manchmal sind die Fische viel agiler (auch am Haken ) und die Muskelenergie hält wie in einer ENERGIZER-Batterie (das Rosa Kaninchen ).

Es wird immer wieder mit Tieren verglichen, geeicht ist Normalomensch eben auf Säugetier. Vergleichweise haben die Fische schon mehrfache 100 Mio Jahre mehr Zeit gehabt ihren Energiestoffwechsel zu optimieren, und wenn die Zellen sehr lange ohne Versorgung vom Blutsystem etc. auskommen können, dann bleiben sie eben lebendig und aktiv, solange es geht.

Ist die z.B. Temperatur zu hoch, geht das Zellsterben sehr schnell und nichts ist mit Reaktion auf Reize und drehen in der Pfanne.


----------



## Alex1860 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Auf jeden Fall ein lustiges Video  habs selbst schon erlebt dass eine Brachse nachdem die eine Hälfte schon filetiert war, noch ca 20cm hoch gesprungen ist. Da hats mich aber auch sauber gerissen


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist die z.B. Temperatur zu hoch, geht das Zellsterben sehr schnell und nichts ist mit Reaktion auf Reize und drehen in der Pfanne.


Bei meinem wars damals, über 25 Jahre her, im Sommer - aber noch kein Klimawandel (jedenfalls bevor darüber geschrieben wurde), war auf jeden Fall ein warmer Sommertag inkl. Transport im aufgeheizten Auto..

Grundsätzlich haste dennoch recht.

Mir gehts aber auch dabei eher ums (in meinen Augen unzulässige) "vermenschlichen" bei dem Thema, was ja zu gerne von Schützer- und Rechtlerfreunden genutzt wird bei solchen Dingen..

Aber wenn die jetzt auch noch feststellen, dass auch tote Fische leiden, dann gute Nacht Angeln.....


----------



## Klaus_S (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Was heisst hier Fake,  

Ich dachte beim Focus zählen nur Fakten, Fakten, Fakten.  :q:q:q


----------



## Südschwedenfan (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Ist eindeutig ein Aal, der macht später in der Pfanne auch nochmal so einen Circus.


----------



## carpforce1 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Moin, 

Bei dem im Video gezeigten Fisch handelt es sich um einen Snakehead oder Deutsch Schlangenkopffisch.
Anhand des Kopfes gut zu erkennen.

Diese Fische zucken nach dem töten noch lange nach da die Muskelkontraktion ähnlich wie beim Aal oder Wels noch lange anhalten.

Da sieht man wie gut sich Reporter alles recherchieren und Informationen einholen.

Grüße 
Carpforce


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Postmortale Zuckungen sind allgemein ganz normal.

Beispielsweise muss ein küchenvorbereitend handguillotiniertes Huhn vor dem finalen Rupfen mitunter auch noch ein zweites Mal eingefangen werden (kann dann ganz schön Speed entwickeln).

Allerdings fällt eine evtl. nötige Freiluft-Suche in diesem Fall dank der "Tracer-Spur" ziemlich leicht 

Störtebeker soll ja nach seiner Begegnung mit dem Maskenmann auch noch an ein paar seiner Vitalienbrüder vorbeigelatscht sein 

Hanebüchener Blödsinn, da völlig unwissenschaftlich irgendein späteres Schmerzempfinden draus abzuleiten - das sind einfach nur automatische neurobiologische Reaktionen nach dem Exitus, sonst gar nix.

Jeder, der auch nur ansatzweise ne Ahnung vom Zusammenspiel zwischen Nervensystem und Muskeln (bzw. der Funktionsweise von diesen) hat, weiß das.

Sofern er im Biologieunterricht nicht komplett gepennt hat.

Man könnte fast meinen, es geht momentan wieder allgemein massiv von der Antike ins finsterste Mittelalter - "glauben statt denken".


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Schlecht recherchiert vom Fokus... das ist ein Snakehead. Wie schon geschrieben ist da bekannt, dass diese Art hart im Nehmen ist und die Nerven wie beim Aal lange nach dem Ableben noch funzen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hanebüchener Blödsinn, da völlig unwissenschaftlich irgendein späteres Schmerzempfinden draus abzuleiten - das sind einfach nur automatische neurobiologische Reaktionen nach dem Exitus, sonst gar nix.


Eben - deswegen denke ich, dass sowas noch von den Petanisten kommen wird am Ende..


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.focus.de/wissen/videos/t...-einfach-nicht-auf-zu-zappeln_id_4822098.html
> 
> Wenn man aber sieht, wie Fische ganz OHNE Hirn...



Na und ?? Als ob das ne Leistung wäre.

Petaner und Co. können ganz ohne Hirn reden und schreiben. Zwar nur Blödsinn, aber immerhin.


----------



## carpforce1 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na und ?? Als ob das ne Leistung wäre.
> 
> Petaner und Co. können ganz ohne Hirn reden und schreiben. Zwar nur Blödsinn, aber immerhin.



Unterschreibe ich voll und ganz....:m


----------



## ernie1973 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

...mit einem 9 Volt Block an den richtigen Stellen bringst Du so manche Leiche noch ´ne ganze Weile zum zappeln.......auch ohne Kopf / Hirn!

Aus solch´ puren physikalischen, chemischen, biochemischen & biologischen Vorgängen jetzt irgendwas in die eine oder andere Richtung abzuleiten halte ich für sehr gewagt!

Richtig ist leider, dass sich die Schützer solche eigentlich nur sehr natürlichen Phänomene im Rahmen ihrer Propaganda gerne zu nutze machen, weil´s die naturentfremdeten Stadt-Gutmenschen ja fein gruselt...

Ernie


----------



## Relgna (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*

Ich hatte das jetzt mal bei einem 40cm Döbel der ausgenommen nach fast 45 Min noch extrem durch zuckte und ich ganz schön erschrack da ich als Anfänger sowas ja nicht kenne.


----------



## Norbi (16. August 2015)

*AW: Fischschmerz und Logik: Hecht ohne Kopf - 40 Minuten später zappelt der ...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - deswegen denke ich, dass sowas noch von den Petanisten kommen wird am Ende..



Die Petanisten sehen doch auch aus als sind die schon länger hin,und Die machen noch mehr Theater als ein kopfloser Fisch.:m


----------

